# New Member From Kentucky



## Chad M. Binion (Feb 29, 2020)

Good Evening 

Chad M. Binion
PM Olive Hill Lodge #629 Olive Hill, KY 
dual membership with
Solider Lodge #708 Olive Hill, KY


----------



## Ross Thompson (Mar 1, 2020)

Good morning and welcome brother! 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bloke (Mar 2, 2020)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Chaz (Mar 2, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2020)

Chad M. Binion said:


> Good Evening
> 
> Chad M. Binion
> PM Olive Hill Lodge #629 Olive Hill, KY
> ...


Greetings Brother. As you can see from my signature I am a fellow Kentuckian.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 7, 2020)

Greetings Brother


----------



## Chad M. Binion (Mar 7, 2020)

Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings Brother. As you can see from my signature I am a fellow Kentuckian.


 Hello Brother, I’m not seeing your signature for some reason. What KY Lodge are you a member of?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 10, 2020)

Chad M. Binion said:


> Hello Brother, I’m not seeing your signature for some reason. What KY Lodge are you a member of?



Signatures from the website do not appear on the app.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 25, 2020)

Chad M. Binion said:


> Hello Brother, I’m not seeing your signature for some reason. What KY Lodge are you a member of?


My home lodge is St. Matthews / PRP 906. I am also a plural member of Suburban 740 and Shively-Lewis-Parkland 951, all in Louisville.


----------



## Chad M. Binion (Mar 26, 2020)

Warrior1256 said:


> My home lodge is St. Matthews / PRP 906. I am also a plural member of Suburban 740 and Shively-Lewis-Parkland 951, all in Louisville.



 I actually visited St. Matthews/PRP during the first week of February while I was in Louisville for work.  I had a great visit and great meal with all the Brethren there.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 26, 2020)

Chad M. Binion said:


> I actually visited St. Matthews/PRP during the first week of February while I was in Louisville for work. I had a great visit and great meal with all the Brethren there.


Great! Hope to see you again Brother.


----------

